# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  At a loss

## bill

I got a phone call from my daughter today, telling me that my mantellas, who were living in a quarantine bin in my living room, we all deceased. No rhyme or reason to it. They were perfectly fine last night, but this afternoon, gone. It's a sad day at the chipmunk compound  :Frown:

----------


## Gail

Well that sucks!!  There just seems to be so many deaths here lately.  Sorry to hear about this Bill.

----------


## bill

Thanks Gail. There have been a lot. Too many. Bad winter.  :Frown:

----------


## Lynn

So sorry Bill.
That's so sad  :Smile: 
How many did you have?

----------


## Daniel

Sorry to hear that  :Frown:  Seems to be a common thing with WC mantellas. (Assuming they were WC?)

----------


## Carlos

I'm very sorry for your Mantella's death Bill  :Frown:  !

----------


## bill

Lynn I had 4. Yes, they were wc, but have had them over a year. I think the room they were in got too cold. It's the only thing I can think of. 

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I really appreciate it

----------


## Heather

Aww, Bill, I'm so sad to hear this. It really has been a bad winter and season for our frogs. Your frogs were beautiful!

----------


## Paul

Bill I am so to hear about your loss. I know they were cared for and loved greatly.

----------


## bill

Thanks heather and Paul. It was tough. Between moves, and not having the tank for 6 months and when I did it was a moldy disgusting mess and the frogs were emaciated, I spent a lot of time bringing both the tank and the frogs back to good health. But just like you heather, no matter what we do, sometimes, they just don't make it. Lynn helped me realize that.

----------


## bill

Now I just need to decide whether to get mantella baroni, mantella betsileo, or a dart species.

----------


## Heather

Ooh! I love the mantella baroni's!  :Smile: 
Gorgeous frogs!

----------


## Daniel

I my self have been thinking of getting some more matellas. They aren't as bold as darts it seems but they are amazing looking.

----------


## bill

Yes they are. And I am leaning towards them. All depends on what my local dart breeder has.

----------


## bill

My betsileo were pretty bold. Not so much as a Tinc, but pretty bold. I had baroni once before and they were very secretive.

----------


## Daniel

My fav that I kept were the laevigata as far as behavior goes. But LLL has in some nigricans in. Those look pretty cool.

----------


## bill

I saw they had them last night. Decisions, decisions. I need to place a plant order, then I'll decide. I'm going to leave the tank empty for a week or two out of respect for the little ones I lost.

----------

